# Featured submissions?



## Steel the Wolf (Jun 28, 2010)

Quick question:

I feel sort of dumb for asking this, but how do I denote one specific submission to become my featured submission?

Thanks

PS: Does anyone know why the forum boards look all weird? It's really throwing me off.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 28, 2010)

Answer 1: Control Panel --> Profile Info

Answer 2: See the announcements on the top of the forums, or click here --> http://forums.furaffinity.net/announcement.php?f=11&a=36


/Thread.


----------

